# 75gal Stocking



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

I currently have a 75gal aquarium, I am running a FX4 for filtration. I have started a fishless cycle. In about a month I will begin to add fish. Below is what I am looking at to add to the tank. can you please provide some opinions for compatibility and tank set up.. Any comments will be greatly appreciated...

CYNOTILAPIA AFRA (4ea)
LABIDOCHROMIS SP. "HONGI" "KIMPUMA (4ea)
ORANGE BLOTCH ZEBRA (4ea)
PSEUDOTROPHEUS SP. ELONGATUS "CHEWERE (4ea)
Metriaclima callainos 'Blueberry OB' (3ea)

Labidochromis (3ea)

Maingano (5ea)

Cynotilapia Zebroides "Cobue"

Plecos (2)

Catfish (1ea)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Allow at least six weeks for the tank to cycle, don't add fish until ammonia and nitrite are zero.

For a 75G with mixed genders, shoot for 4 species with 1m:4f of each. Go for fish that look nothing alike and probably also choosing species that are not the same genus. So example afra, zebroides and hongi and elongatus all are blue barred fish so they look alike...choose one.

Labidochromis hongi and yellow labs are both labidochromis, choose one.

Orange blotch zebra and Metriaclima callanos are both Metriaclima, choose one.

Catfish that do well with Africans such as Synodoltis lucipinnis like to be in groups of 5.

Which species on your list is your favorite...we can suggest other species that will work well with your must have fish.

For mbuna, fill the tank with rocks and sand.


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback it is greatly appreciated, below is my revised list&#8230;
I do have rocks and sand, I will be using, Nature's Ocean No.0 Bio-Activ Live Aragonite Live Sand for African Cichlids Natural White and CaribSea Aquatics Eco-Complete African Cichlid Black sand. (I have a bag laying around, I figure I can break up the white sand a bit)
CYNOTILAPIA AFRA 
LABIDOCHROMIS SP. "HONGI" "KIMPUMA 
ORANGE BLOTCH ZEBRA 
PSEUDOTROPHEUS SP. ELONGATUS "CHEWERE 
Cynotilapia Zebroides "Cobue" 
Plecos 
Synodoltis lucipinnis


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

By the time you fill the tank with rocks to the waterline, you will not have much sand to break up.

You have 5 species and 4 of them are blue barred fish. Choose one blue barred species. For example:
1m:4f Metriaclima estherae Orange Blotch
1m:4f Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue (afra is the same as zebroides)
1m:4f Pseudotropheus acei
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

My tank is still cycling but in the mean while I have been revising my list, please provide feed back. I am open to any suggestions of add ons or take aways.

1m:4f PSEUDOTROPHEUS SOCOLOFI "MARA POINT" 
1m:4f ELECTRIC YELLOW LABIDOCHROMIS CAERULEUS, 
1m:4f ORANGE BLOTCH ZEBRA , 
1m:4f CYNOTILAPIA AFRA (WHITE TOP AFRA, 
1m:4f LABIDOCHROMIS SP. "MBAMBA" 
5ea Synodoltis lucipinnis 
1 Pleco


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not sure if the Metriaclima estherae (orange blotch) and yellow labs will crossbreed. If you stock both I would not save fry from the tank.

Shoot for a max of 20 fish and 4 species. I would eliminate the mbamba since they are blue barred fish (look alike for the afra) and they are Labidochromis like the yellow labs.


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

My cycle has been completed, I am ready to stock my tank. I am getting some confictling was of stocking. I am told stock with ALL at the same time. I was told to gradually stock. I understand stocking all at once there will be a spike of ammonia, nitrates and bacteria. What would be the best was to do this? please advise....

1m:4f PSEUDOTROPHEUS SOCOLOFI "MARA POINT" 
1m:4f ELECTRIC YELLOW LABIDOCHROMIS CAERULEUS, 
1m:4f ORANGE BLOTCH ZEBRA , 
1m:4f CYNOTILAPIA AFRA (WHITE TOP AFRA,
5ea Synodoltis lucipinnis 
1 Pleco


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Fish size, ie. under 1 inch, juveniles or adults?

Post your test results and how long since nitrite dropped?


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Fish will juveniles 1.25-2.0... nitrite has dropped since last weds 15 Jan 2020... I will not be adding fish until end of the month.....


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

The time has come going to place my order for my fish..... but looking for best recommendation of adding. I get two different methods: 1. add all 20 cichlids at one time, monitor and conduct water change after a few days. 2 method add in bundles, one batch one month then another the following. Looking for any recommendations on the best process....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you cycled with ammonia, add them all at once. Even if you had to add 32 unsexed juveniles, there should be no ammonia or nitrite if you cycled with ammonia according to the CF article.


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Looking to add a pleco to my tank. After reading reviews of pleco's being killed by the Mbuna. Which would be a recommended pleco to add to my tank.....Looking for any recommendations


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The one that has the best chance is bristlenose. Make sure he has algae on the glass to eat.


----------

